# Buying a house, how much would this repair work likely cost?



## HouseBuyer (Sep 17, 2021)

I have just had a survey carried out on a house and it revealed repair work that is necessary on the roof. I have tried reaching out to roofers locally to get quotes (10 in total) and they are all refusing to provide quotes as they are not taking on any new work until 2022). I am looking for an estimated cost or repairs so that I can negotiate on my offer price with the seller. Could somebody please suggest roughly what this sort of repair would cost?
This is in the north of England for a 3-bed semi-detached house.
Issues:

The ridge and hip tiles require lifting and rebedding due to significant erosion
Hip irons have rusted and require replacing
At the rear there are missing slates at the base and side of the chimney; a further slate has slipped slightly
Along the rear hip, part slates should be present on the rear roof slope but these are missing
The starter slates across the rear roof slope have slipped into the guttering
On the roof of the single-story extension to the rear, the lead flashing at the top of the roof where it abuts the rear wall of the house is working loose below the window cills
Photos:


----------



## JosephCarverh (12 mo ago)

These days, the prices has gone up a lot. Try to buy a house which requires minimum investment.


----------

